# Nassahegan Stone - 06-20-09



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2009)

I found the Stone road stuff wasn't too bad and rode most of the regular stuff and walked some of the areas that were wet. Crossed over Stone and and figured I would do the nice downhill that bypasses the Devils Kitchen, unfortunately I ended up in the Kitchen which was more of a brook(having ridden this place tens of times you would think I would know were I was going by now:smile.

This side of Stone doesn't seem to dry as quick so I decided to try and stick to the wider trails and fire roads. I took the fire road towards Scoville and cut over to the Fat Kid Climb(couple sets of tire tracks on the main loop trail already). Made it as far as I usually do up the climb. I continued past the two rights that go back to Stone and up to the first big rock and beared right to the fire road. Rode that pretty much all the was back and then beared right onto a nice trail with some steep down hills(I know I rode this trail with Greg last year, but in the opposite direction) back to Stone, Crossed back over and did the usual trail back to the cars with the dirt jumps.

A nice ride with a slow steady pace, ended up doing a little over 6 miles.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I found the Stone road stuff wasn't too bad and rode most of the regular stuff and walked some of the areas that were wet. Crossed over Stone and and figured I would do the nice downhill that bypasses the Devils Kitchen, unfortunately I ended up in the Kitchen which was more of a brook(having ridden this place tens of times you would think I would know were I was going by now:smile.
> 
> This side of Stone doesn't seem to dry as quick so I decided to try and stick to the wider trails and fire roads. I took the fire road towards Scoville and cut over to the Fat Kid Climb(couple sets of tire tracks on the main loop trail already). Made it as far as I usually do up the climb. I continued past the two rights that go back to Stone and up to the first big rock and beared right to the fire road. Rode that pretty much all the was back and then beared right onto a nice trail with some steep down hills(I know I rode this trail with Greg last year, but in the opposite direction) back to Stone, Crossed back over and did the usual trail back to the cars with the dirt jumps.
> 
> A nice ride with a slow steady pace, ended up doing a little over 6 miles.




I really want to get back to Stone soon. Quite a few rollers on that side I want to cross of my to-do list. How did your bike feel today, have you been playing around with the suspension at all? 

Have you tried the platforms yet? I finally picked up a pair of FiveTen Impact shoes on BackCountryOutlet.com this week. They are but ass ugly but stick to my pedals like velcro.


----------



## Trev (Jun 20, 2009)

Ya, I want to start hitting some Stone Rd as well.

I went there once, and one of the bigger rock rollers with 2 ramps on it, well, I got hurt on (omg) a few weeks ago. I want to hit it again... and learn that side of Nass being that it drys out much quicker.

So..  I'll be trying to tag along a bit more for these runs when I can.

o3jeff, how far up Fat Kid do you get? I am soo close to clearing it to the very last rock at the very end of the trail before gravel xover.

Every time I goto Nass, I bring up the Fat Boy, cause I pretty much want to hit it until I get it, cleanly.

Probably end up being a bit muddy and greasy for a few days now.. harder to make it.

Anyhow....


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I really want to get back to Stone soon. Quite a few rollers on that side I want to cross of my to-do list. How did your bike feel today, have you been playing around with the suspension at all?



Have it back pretty much back to the factory recommendations, seems ok but am going to play with tire pressures some.



MR. evil said:


> Have you tried the platforms yet? I finally picked up a pair of FiveTen Impact shoes on BackCountryOutlet.com this week. They are but ass ugly but stick to my pedals like velcro.



Tried them out today, still up in the air about them and will give them a few more rides before I decide. The shoes stick pretty good, but did notice that when I was granny gearing it, there tend not to be a lot of downward force and resistance(shoe to pedal) and they did bounce of a bit, thank god they didn't get my shins since I have no guards!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2009)

Trev said:


> Ya, I want to start hitting some Stone Rd as well.
> 
> I went there once, and one of the bigger rock rollers with 2 ramps on it, well, I got hurt on (omg) a few weeks ago. I want to hit it again... and learn that side of Nass being that it drys out much quicker.
> 
> ...


Stone is pretty fun once you figure out the trail, lots of up and downs.

On the FTC I get to just about the top were the bigger rocks stick out and screw me up(and everyone else!) no matter what side I stay to. I got plenty of wind in me now, I just need to session that one area to get a feeling of what I need to do to clear it.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2009)

I did hit that new thing by the dirt jump, the new wood bridge to dirt to the drop, are you sppose to roll the drop or hit it like a jump?

On the ramp-rock-ramp trick, I rode up the ramp and stopped, didn't hit the ramp down, I'm getting there!

Come to think of it, I did stay out of the caveman drop area, those trail I think usually tend to be wetter so I really didn't do all the usually stuff. I did however ride some of the stuff in the opposite direction.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> . The shoes stick pretty good, but did notice that when I was granny gearing it, there tend not to be a lot of downward force and resistance(shoe to pedal) and they did bounce of a bit, thank god they didn't get my shins since I have no guards!



If your just riding with sneakers the soles are not stiff enough, and won't transfer power to the pedals all the well. Get a cheap pair of skate shoes, they will have a very stiff sole that will transfer power better and also have better grip than sneakers. If you decide to stick with the platforms eventually get some FiveTens. These things are so grippy it almost feels like I am clipped in.

edit:
what size shoes do you wear? if we ride tomorrow I can bring my old skate shoes for you to use (if they will fit). I will even de-funk them for you tonight.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> If your just riding with sneakers the soles are not stiff enough, and won't transfer power to the pedals all the well. Get a cheap pair of skate shoes, they will have a very stiff sole that will transfer power better and also have better grip than sneakers. If you decide to stick with the platforms eventually get some FiveTens. These things are so grippy it almost feels like I am clipped in.
> 
> edit:
> what size shoes do you wear? if we ride tomorrow I can bring my old skate shoes for you to use (if they will fit). I will even de-funk them for you tonight.



You need to hang out in the Gear forum, I got a pair of these http://www.lakecycling.com/station-classics-p-2240.html


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> You need to hang out in the Gear forum, I got a pair of these http://www.lakecycling.com/station-classics-p-2240.html



I have done a ton of research over on MTBR looking into shoes for platform pedals and never heard of those. Maybe there is a reason for that. Everyone on MTBR seems to recomend Van's skate shoes or FiveTens pretty much exclusively.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I have done a ton of research over on MTBR looking into shoes for platform pedals and never heard of those. Maybe there is a reason for that. Everyone on MTBR seems to recomend Van's skate shoes or FiveTens pretty much exclusively.



$30 and I ended up with 2 pairs(long story). Saw a link for them on crankfire and also saw them on chain love, they were cheap which is a good sign they may not be the best.


----------

